# nvidia-drivers-256.53 don't build against 2.6.36-gentoo

## Jaglover

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv-vm.c: In function 'nv_sg_map_buffer':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv-vm.c:148: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv-vm.c:233: warning: label 'done' defined but not used

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv-vm.c:143: warning: unused variable 'count'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.c:426: error: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.c:426: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

```

Ideas, thoughts are welcome.

----------

## krinn

need a patch, let me check

edit: here, look my comment : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336064#c6

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks, I did search bugs, somehow missed this one. 

Success! Thanks again.  :Smile: 

----------

## lysergicacid

doesnt work on sys-kernel/git-sources-2.6.37_rc1-r8  :-/

----------

## keenblade

Just unmask nvidia-drivers-260.19.12. It works fine with kernel-2.6.36.

----------

## lysergicacid

 *keenblade wrote:*   

> Just unmask nvidia-drivers-260.19.12. It works fine with kernel-2.6.36.

 

not possible with the card in my old box - 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)
```

----------

## keenblade

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

>  *keenblade wrote:*   Just unmask nvidia-drivers-260.19.12. It works fine with kernel-2.6.36. 
> 
> not possible with the card in my old box - 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you don't need robust 3d acceleration, you can give a try to nouveau drivers which is working great. Also xrandr works perfect with nouveau.

----------

## Naib

or just don't upgrade the kernel

----------

## Jaglover

... and there still is that patch, you can patch it by hand if needed.

----------

## lysergicacid

sorry for slow/late reply yea i gave up n got nouveau working in the end, thanks for replys / sugestions  :Smile: 

----------

